# R.I.P. Chilli



## Breezy_One (Jan 12, 2006)

R.I.P. our beloved Water Dragon Chilli ~ we love you dearly and you will always be in our hearts!!!


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

R. I. P


----------



## rogerbird (Apr 10, 2006)

RIP Chilli

xx


----------



## trese (Oct 2, 2006)

rest in peace chilli u will be sadly missed


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

just found this bit on the forum,cant read them,too many lost pets to bring memories back,just wanna acknowledge chilli tho and nikki also to all the people who tried so hard in her final days
no more pain
R I P chilli x


----------



## corn flake (Jun 20, 2006)

RIP Chilli, you will be forever in our hearts
xxx


----------



## devilsofdarkness (Mar 26, 2006)

*R i P chilli*

Im so sorry to hear of your loss. I know exactly how u feel hun, My beloved water dragon JubJub passed away recently and its a horrible thing to deal with.

Try to remember that hes with all the other animals that have passed over and is having a wonderful time at rainbow bridge where food is aplenty, sun is always shining and illness is unheard of.

Take care

Debi
x


----------



## Breezy_One (Jan 12, 2006)

Thank You all for your kind words  they are very much appreciated!

And that is a lovely way to think of it devilsofdarkness  I shall be thinking of that when we have the burial today. Thank You!


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

RIP little Chilli x


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

*Sorry to hear of your loss, beautiful looking water dragon R.I.P Chilli*

*Sam*


----------



## leila (Jul 26, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.xxxx 
she was stunning, R.I.P xxxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

awww poor chilli...rip dude


----------

